# Boo & ruby



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Each day we get our little daily visitor Boo, coming to see if she can play with Ralph & ruby, she is driving her owners mad. As soon as they open their door to let her out for a wee she's off across the garden, into the field and at our garden fence wanting to come in and play.
Pics are slightly blurred as they were very excited!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is very adorable


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry I don't know how to attach more than one pic in a post?


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

So sweet that they're so friendly!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph gets in on the act too


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> So sweet that they're so friendly!


Yes - most of the time, boo is very submissive - but ruby likes to try and drag poor boo across the garden by her ears!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I love how they love each other.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks like a lovely meeting, Ruby looks big now!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

that is so sweet!! Ruby looks like a chunky monkey


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Looks like a lovely meeting, Ruby looks big now!


Yes she is growing quickly - but she was washed and blow dried last night - so she is fluffed up!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> that is so sweet!! Ruby looks like a chunky monkey


She does rule the roost in our house, she is fluffed up from her bath & blow last night haha - I love how they "shrink" in the wash x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That's so lovely.. Bo obviously loves being dragged by the ears! Haha.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> That's so lovely.. Bo obviously loves being dragged by the ears! Haha.


Must do, she keeps coming back for more!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

These are so cute so, so, cute. I love them. Thank you for making my week!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> These are so cute so, so, cute. I love them. Thank you for making my week!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


:iagree:


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a gorgeous pic!! Xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhh....too cute for words 

I love the idea of Boo coming flying over to visit the first chance she gets...she's so aptly named!!! 

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> Ahhh....too cute for words
> 
> I love the idea of Boo coming flying over to visit the first chance she gets...she's so aptly named!!!
> 
> xxx


Ha your right mairi, she comes flying over, jumping up the fence, and says "Boo - guess who- I'm here!!!!"


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh Boo wants to come and live with you x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Ahhh Boo wants to come and live with you x


Ha I know! It funny, she has 3 dogs at her home, a white alsation (boris) Hungarian visiler, (fudge) a little old jack Russell (smartie) - (there's a couple of sweetie names for jojo!) 
But she seems to much prefer the company of her own "brand" 
When my friend comes round with hers, Maisie, it's like a Cockapoo fest in our garden with Ralph, ruby, Maisie &boo!! Haha x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh its so lovely, next time maisie comes over don't forget to get some pics of the four of them. How old is Boo? she is a little poppet. Bet you and your two would miss her if her owners manage to contain her


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> Oh its so lovely, next time maisie comes over don't forget to get some pics of the four of them. How old is Boo? she is a little poppet. Bet you and your two would miss her if her owners manage to contain her


Yes we would miss our daily visitor if she couldn't escape, gorgeous little boo.
it would be great to get the 4 of them sat nice for a picture (like Kendals poo's)
Boo is a couple of weeks younger than ruby - ruby is 4&1/2 months.
I think boo is an English toy mix -


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I keep posting and then they're not there.......

I thought I'd asked when was your next poo fest... We could all come....off to post it in the meet section


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> I keep posting and then they're not there.......
> 
> I thought I'd asked when was your next poo fest... We could all come....off to post it in the meet section


Haha - all welcome, including the lambs, sheep & horses - little fergus can be the star guest!!! X


----------

